# holy grail SS crank????



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

I googled and I googled...

looking for something blingy and light to replace the stocker 175mm Truvativ crank on my SS.

nothing is jumping out at me.... so I must be blind.
the home polished new style XTR crank looks decent enough, but before I go out and do that - does anyone have any experience using something really nice out there?










I know that most people will lean toward the cheap and strong, but this SS is a garage queen and quite frankly, I'm fine with that. I have other bikes I use to beat the snot out of that need something indestructible.

thanks for the help

ding.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sram XX or Sram X0 with a spiderless ring? The new m985 xtr is nice too.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

rammalammadingdong said:


> ... but this SS is a garage queen and quite frankly, I'm fine with that....


Love it.

I also love Middleburns, but I'm not so much in the know when it comes to bling.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

chromed profiles?
if it's a garage queen, who gives a fig if they're heavy?! 
they have a timeless elegance to their simple "one tube" structure... spiderless ring, no pinchbolts on the crankarms.
if you want bling, gold plate the profiles.
you gotta specify "holy grail" in this crowd.
after a couple exploding bb's/sheared 50$ bolts, my holy grail is "not breaking"


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

if bling is your thing, there is nothing higher, that isn't carbon, than the Rotor cranks


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Pics of rotor cranks???? 

I personally have the modded M960's as pictured above. So far, not a single problem with mine. They are fairly light at about 630 grams complete. Had mine modded/ceramic coated for $150. You can do the modding and polishing yourself and there are some threads on here about that specifically.

Bling for me is a set of sweet wings. They don't make them any more and you will be somewhat hard pressed to find a set as they sell fast when ever they come up.

Below is a pic of my M960's colored to a close match to my frame.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sweet Wings set up w/ a micro drive! I think these cranks are somewhere around the 500 gram range with bb! Old school (late 90's)


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Sweet rings set up w/ a micro drive! I think these cranks are somewhere around the 500 gram range with bb! Old school (late 90's)


I thought they were "Sweet Wings", I could be wrong.....good luck finding some of those though!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

My bad! Typo! SWEET WINGS!!! FTW!!!! A guy posted up a set in one of the SS build threads back at the beginning of Dec. He said that they were sold in less than an hour!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The only problem with the polished look is that they are hard to keep that way. They scratch up really easy and you will be constantly polishing them. Powder coating or ceramic is the way to go. Though i have a wear spot on my non drive arm from heal strikes which they aren't supposed to get. May need to look into having mine redone but in black this time.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

1SPD said:


> The only problem with the polished look is that they are hard to keep that way. They scratch up really easy and you will be constantly polishing them.


+1 - I have a set of mid 90's cranks that are polished and they look great on my freshly cleaned bike and for about the first 5 minutes of my ride then they look like crap until I polish em again! :madman:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have time for the polishing! I always try to keep the bike clean so I know it would drive me up the wall to have to be doing that all the time. BTW, your bike looks quite hot in the new color and clean! Love the headtube badge as well.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

1SPD said:


> I don't have time for the polishing! I always try to keep the bike clean so I know it would drive me up the wall to have to be doing that all the time. BTW, your bike looks quite hot in the new color and clean! Love the headtube badge as well.


Thanks! I've changed out a couple of things again since I posted those pics, I'll have to post updated ones.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I modded and polished a set of 960's. It's not terribly hard to do with various grinding and sanding tools for your drill and or dremel, it just takes time. I used a bench grinder as well to shape the spider. The toughest part for me, by far, was sanding out imperfections and then sanding off the anodization. polishing was pretty easy, but as it's been said above, it looks great, but it doesnt last very long. 

I modded a second set of 960's for my other singlespeed, and I basically gave up. I shaped the spider and sanded out some imperfections... then I gave up. the right arm is currently brushed-ish while the left arm is xtr grey with mangled areas where I took out major imperfections.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

although i did vote for something else, i do still love my m960 xtr's.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

holy grail ss cranks would have to be morati cranks... but, good luck.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I did a thread here: http://www.descent-world.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=2559.0 on polishing up 960's.

Haven't touched either set I have done since they went on my bikes. The finish isn't mirrored any more but honestly I'd rather be out riding.

New bike has FSA FLK 386cranks with a custom Ti ring, they should be pretty light without sacrificing strength.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding: What chain are you running?

Sorry, went off topic there.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you even mod the Sram XX/X0 cranks? I mean, you would be grinding down carbon fiber in this case right? 

Anyone got pictures of a set of Sram XX/X0 set up as a SS?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Thems good looking cranks.

I like old XT/XTR or Race Face Turbine with a 110 (and I'd consider a 94) bcd.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

1SPD said:


> ISuckAtRiding: What chain are you running?
> 
> Sorry, went off topic there.


That is the KMC K710 SL chain. I love that chain very much and used to use it quite a bit on my bmx bike. It came in 2 versions, the SL having hollow pins and cutouts on the sideplates, and the regular K710 "Kool" chain which was a litte heavier. Super strong chain either way though. Also came in many cool colors.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> That is the KMC K710 SL chain. I love that chain very much and used to use it quite a bit on my bmx bike. It came in 2 versions, the SL having hollow pins and cutouts on the sideplates, and the regular K710 "Kool" chain which was a litte heavier. Super strong chain either way though. Also came in many cool colors.


nope, it's actually a K810SL, the 3/32" version. Hard to get, but my buddy has a bunch at his shop.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

1SPD said:


> I don't have time for the polishing! I always try to keep the bike clean so I know it would drive me up the wall to have to be doing that all the time. BTW, your bike looks quite hot in the new color and clean! Love the headtube badge as well.


I have a set of polished cranks (in fact the original pic is of my crank arm). I hit them once a quarter or so when I clean my bike I think they hold up pretty darn well (will take a pick of the after a few months of abuse). In any case not spending any additional time polishing them.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Can you even mod the Sram XX/X0 cranks? I mean, you would be grinding down carbon fiber in this case right?
> 
> Anyone got pictures of a set of Sram XX/X0 set up as a SS?


the XX:
http://www.homebrewedcomponents.com...bcd-aluminum-chainrings-for-sram-xx-cranksets

As for the X0/X9/X7 (2x10 version), the spider comes off, and i make a ring that fits on the spline of the crankarm, just like middleburns and white industries cranksets.


----------



## mojoey (Feb 12, 2005)

e*thirteen by the hive. xc ss / triple 175's are 660g w/ spindle and bb cups. $192 with discounts + shipping from Cambria. "The e*thirteen spindle is based on a trilobial polygon interface, as established by DIN Standard 3271". Nothing new according to them as it's been used since WWII with tank transmissions...looks solid but it's not yet in service on my under construction Superfly SS.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

1SPD said:


> ISuckAtRiding: What chain are you running?
> 
> Sorry, went off topic there.


Click the link in his posts as he fabricates his own chain rings.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> nope, it's actually a K810SL, the 3/32" version. Hard to get, but my buddy has a bunch at his shop.


Hard to find! Not even on the bay! I would like a Gold one! Also need a 33T ring. Thinking about painting my frame black (flat black) and going for the black w/ touches of gold theme. PM'ing you.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> nope, it's actually a K810SL, the 3/32" version. Hard to get, but my buddy has a bunch at his shop.


Ah, not aware that they made a 3/32" version, nifty.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

crux said:


> Click the link in his posts as he fabricates his own chain rings.


Totally aware of his occupation. Look at the picture I posted further up and you will see one of his chainrings on my crank. I'm getting ready to order another one (33t) from him but was more concerned about the chain he's running. Sent a PM to him about trying to get his hands on one for me and maybe just ship all together for me.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

mojoey said:


> "The e*thirteen spindle is based on a trilobial polygon interface, as established by DIN Standard 3271".


(from the e13 website)









So the spindle end is cam-shaped instead of splined - is a puller required to get the arm off? Looks pretty neat and if that design will hold the torque of a tank ... .


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Since the grail was never found, I offer this: 









I know the OP is looking for a specific SS style, which is fine, but I polished my Stylo's and dig em. Dunno if it is because of the 7000 series aluminum arms, but I haven't had to do any polishing in the past year (I'm not type A about it tho).

Don't have a close up view, sorry.

I do like that e*thirteen crank!

P


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Pics of rotor cranks????


I just installed some Rotor cranks, chainrings and a SABB on my IF Deluxe 650B.












jacobslide said:


> holy grail ss cranks would have to be morati cranks... but, good luck.


There are two set on a very well known auction site at the moment.


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

jacobslide said:


> holy grail ss cranks would have to be morati cranks... but, good luck.


There are 2 pair on Ebay right now, same guy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...Accessories&hash=item415622d67f#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...Accessories&hash=item415622d67f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=638316 see post #21


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

umarth said:


> Thems good looking cranks.
> 
> I like old XT/XTR or Race Face Turbine with a 110 (and I'd consider a 94) bcd.


Old style square taper Turbines in 180mm


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I've had the e13/hive cranks mounted for a bit over a year now. To say they're my new favorite crank is an understatement. Previous favorite was the M952 XTR. The e13's are light, affordable, and stiff. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## GVSS (Nov 7, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding where did you get that purple anodized chainring? I'm looking for something like that at the moment


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

GVSS said:


> ISuckAtRiding where did you get that purple anodized chainring? I'm looking for something like that at the moment


Oh boy....


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

GVSS said:


> ISuckAtRiding where did you get that purple anodized chainring? I'm looking for something like that at the moment


:shocked:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

GVSS said:


> ISuckAtRiding where did you get that purple anodized chainring? I'm looking for something like that at the moment


look at his signature


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

For me the ultimate would be Middleburn RS7s with a Phil Wood BB



















However right now I'm riding a Race Face Next LP with White Industries Ti BB


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

If any of the "Holy Grail" of cranks came in 180's, I'd be real interested. Please post when they are available in the longer sizes. I have a set of Truvativ-Stylo-OCT-1.1 and I'm still looking for something lighter. 

Thanks!


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

Middleburn RS-7's are available in 180mm.

Shimano XTR M-985 are available in 180mm.

Shimano XTR M-960 were available in 180mm. Might be able to find a pair used.

E.13 cranks are available in 180mm.

Specialized Carbon cranks are available in 180mm. Mate with a Rotor BSA30 MTN bottom bracket for threaded frame compatibility.

All are lighter, and b*tchin' sweet options.

Not being a smart a** or anything. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ia_ss157 said:


> Specialized Carbon cranks are available in 180mm. Mate with a Rotor BSA30 MTN bottom bracket for threaded frame compatibility.


Curious, would this work with all BB30 cranksets?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

just finished this guy up tonight.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I currently have a Middleburn RS7 mated to a Boone Ti Spiderless setup










but I swear by my Race Face Deus SS crank with 32T ring and RF bash Guard. It instills confidence whilst still remaining reasonable light.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

ia_ss157 said:


> Middleburn RS-7's are available in 180mm.
> 
> Shimano XTR M-985 are available in 180mm.
> 
> ...


I should have listed the easy ones to find in 180mm.  I didn't know about the Middleburns and the E.13s
I searched high and low when I bought the crank for the old XTR's. I wanted to mod & refinish them for a little different look. Oh well. Slowly and carefully looking for then next great crank. At least I can ride while I look.

Thanks


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Holy Grail SS Crank*

I loved my XTR960s modified by Crazy8 (Shawnee).

I'm currently riding Middleburn XBB cranks and just got one of ISAR's spiderless rings.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure if it would work with a standard BB30 crankset. The Specialized cranks were designed around their old BB92 (A variation of Shimano pressfit) where the cups in the frame were actually 89.5mm wide. Specialized redesigned their new MTB frames to be PressFit30 compatible this year (which are 73mm wide), but didn't shorten the spindle length so the cranks could still be used on older frames. This allows for a threaded external bearing cup to be used (like the Rotor BSA30) due to the extra length being retained. Calling Rotor would clear up the other crank options (mainly theirs).

I could also be totally crazy, but it should work. I installed one of the Specialized cranks on an S-Works HT the other day and the number of spacers required for the PF30 setup was crazy!


----------



## vs779 (Dec 20, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> just finished this guy up tonight.


Any chance thats a 29T shipping to New Jersey?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

vs779 said:


> Any chance thats a 29T shipping to New Jersey?


nope, 32t!


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I like my Middleburns and Uno but some of these others look great. Here is a pic of my setup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

KirkC said:


> I like my Middleburns and Uno but some of these others look great. Here is a pic of my setup:


That's gotta be my favorite color combo. black/red/white.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Sram XX or Sram X0 with a spiderless ring? The new m985 xtr is nice too.


Please forgive my crank ignorance and weak Google kung-fu. But does one basically have to modify ALL triples like XTR, SRAM, Rotor, etc for SS use? Are there any that simply require a chainring swap? I'm running ENOs now and really like them, but would like more BB options than what's available for sq taper.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

direneed said:


> Please forgive my crank ignorance and weak Google kung-fu. But does one basically have to modify ALL triples like XTR, SRAM, Rotor, etc for SS use? Are there any that simply require a chainring swap? I'm running ENOs now and really like them, but would like more BB options than what's available for sq taper.


There's no modifications to that crankset other than swapping the ring.
The only crankset that actually has to be modified is the M960. Even then, you could not modify it and run a bash ring instead.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The 960 looks so much cleaner modified though!!!!

Liking the XO's you finished up! That could be a crank for my next project bike for sure!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm partial to the modified 960SS with a Homebrewed ring, and you can get 180mm.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

White Industries has worked for me...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Spiderless and Ti all the way!*

I'm partial to anything titanium and spiderless, M950, Middleburn, and the newer SRAM stuff. It just looks so clean and simple and you don't have to worry about chainring bolts loosening up. I'm running an M950/Boone setup on my singlespeed, and an M950/HBC setup on my IGH bike. Both are great. I think my next setup will be the SRAM X9 with a HBC Ti spiderless ring.


----------

